# $200 Muzzleloader Scope



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking for a scope for my TC Trimph (for next season). I'd like to keep it around $200.

I thought about the Leupold Ultimate Slam. Not sure if I would like that style. Are you limited to the pwdwer bullet combos it is set for?

What are some good bases and rings for a Triumph?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

My T/C Encore has a 2-7x32 Bushnell Elite 3200. It is an excellent scope for the money. They run around $180.00. I personally don't care much for the hold over type scopes with all the extra lines and yardage stuff. I use Warne Maxima steel rings and bases on most of my rifles and muzzleloader. They are well made, sturdy and easy to mount. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a Nikon ProStaff 3-9X40 on my Omega, I actually like that scope better than my 50mm Leo VXII thats on my 1100. I don't remember exactly what I paid but was under 2 bills.


----------



## rattletot (Feb 19, 2009)

I really like the Burris Fullfield ll 3x9x40 I put on my Optima Pro a awesome scope for the $$$


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. What abould Leupold vx l?


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

bjw said:


> Thanks for the replies. What abould Leupold vx l?


 
IMO, Leupold is the best dollar for dollar scope on the market.

Compare them to the high end glass ie Swarovski-Zeiss and I can't tell the difference.

And always, lifetime warranty speaks volumes. I own 6 of their scopes, have never needed to use it. Friend of mine dropped his gun and broke the reticle. Had the scope back in like a week.. Thats service..


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

UNREEL said:


> IMO, Leupold is the best dollar for dollar scope on the market.
> 
> Compare them to the high end glass ie Swarovski-Zeiss and I can't tell the difference.
> 
> And always, lifetime warranty speaks volumes. I own 6 of their scopes, have never needed to use it. Friend of mine dropped his gun and broke the reticle. Had the scope back in like a week.. Thats service..


Gotta absolutely agree. The Leupold lifetime warranty is worth every penny that the scope itself costs. I have the Vx-I, VX-II, and Rifleman, and they are all top-notch.


----------



## redbug9 (Apr 11, 2007)

The Leupold is also made in the USA!


----------



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

fishnpbr said:


> My T/C Encore has a 2-7x32 Bushnell Elite 3200. It is an excellent scope for the money. They run around $180.00. I personally don't care much for the hold over type scopes with all the extra lines and yardage stuff. I use Warne Maxima steel rings and bases on most of my rifles and muzzleloader. They are well made, sturdy and easy to mount. Just my 2 cents.


Ditto on the elite 3200 I have six of them mounted on various rifles they have never failed me.Great scope for the money.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

I love my VX-1 3x9x40 on the encore pro hunter


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

redbug9 said:


> The Leupold is also made in the USA!


 
i have the ultimate slam on my t/c pro hunter with leupold quick realease mount. it's a tack driver

wife has the nikon bdc on her t/c omega .also a good choice

i also have a knight m/k -85 with a leupold vx-1 scope 1x4 power that is very accurate. (never used it since i bought the pro hunter) i should sell it i guess


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

woodie slayer said:


> i have the ultimate slam on my t/c pro hunter with leupold quick realease mount. it's a tack driver
> 
> wife has the nikon bdc on her t/c omega .also a good choice
> 
> i also have a knight m/k -85 with a leupold vx-1 scope 1x4 power that is very accurate. (never used it since i bought the pro hunter) i should sell it i guess


 
How accurate are the preset makes with different loads?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a Mueller multi-shot that has held up to over two years of shooting some really heavy loads out of my triumph. It has taken a beating and is still holding zero. They are about the best budget scope out there. I am able to shoot 1 inch groups at 100 with my ML and have not had a problem the scope.

here is a link. http://www.muelleroptics.com/products/MU2732IGR.html

J-


----------



## rattletot (Feb 19, 2009)

www.burrisoptics.com check out the Fullfield ll 3x9x40 with a Ballistic Plex.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Nikon is made in Japan
Leupold is made in the USA


----------



## thunderman (Mar 10, 2005)

UNREEL said:


> I have a Nikon ProStaff 3-9X40 on my Omega, I actually like that scope better than my 50mm Leo VXII thats on my 1100. I don't remember exactly what I paid but was under 2 bills.


 
as much as i hate to promote off shore products. the pro staff on my rifle is brighter, clearer and seems to magnify better than the vx-II my t/c hawkin wears.:sad:


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I replaced my VX-1 with a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x50 and liked it but had problems with the scope and the crosshairs not coming back to center. Sent it in and had it back within a few weeks with no hassles what so ever. I recently bought a Burris fullfield II for my Triumph and really like it as well but still not as clear the Nikon.

Of the Nikon, Leupold and Burris scopesI like the clarity and picture on the Nikon the best with Burris coming in 2nd. The Leupold was the worst one in low light situations.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

For optics I always look here: http://www.samplelist.com/

It's run by SWFA. They are a ruputable company that deals in a huge volume of optics. The Sampel List is all of their used or floor-model inventory. There are some sweet deals to be had.

On the Leupold section they are currently offering a 3-9x40mm VX-1 for $199 + shipping.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I currently use a TC trimph and love it. I first a had a cabelas ML scope and hated it. The eye relief was horrible and it seemed to have a narrow FOV. Now I have a leupold ultimate slam 3x9x40. I friggen love it. I use 150gr of 777 and shockwave 250gr. I put a 5 shot group in a 2" sticker at 100yds. The Scope preforms as advertised. Clarity is great, wide FOV, true adjustments, hold zero and its waranteed forever.
Only gripe would be external lens fogging. Most scopes do this anyway but that was the only negative thing i could say.
MSRP $259


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Give the Dednutz scope mounts a look. I have used a couple of these for my Encore and they have worked out well. Nice, solid unit. As for the scope, your have alot of options. I lean towards the Bushnell 3200, but the Leupold and Nikon should not disappoint.


----------

